# PQRI G code denials



## apmc (Oct 20, 2010)

ACK!  Did something change with regard to the G codes used for PQRI (G8443,G8445,G8446) that I can't find???
All of a sudden I am getting a plethora of denials stating M51 "missing/incomplete/invalid procedure code" and N56 "procedure code billed is not correct/valid for the services billed or the DOS billed".
I can't find anything concrete on NGS or CMS websites but I know I must be missing something.
Is anyone out there having a similar problem?
Can anyone tell me what I am missing?
Thanks in advance!
Susan


----------

